# An Italian and Hawaiian went to Japan.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

The Italian made Everol 12/0 and Hawaiian made double jet bullet by Morris lures showed this Japanese blue marlin they meant business.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

....


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

230lbs. Still outweighed it by 15.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Always cool to see these out of country posts!!! You gonna do anything special w/ the bill or just dry it out? I know that middle rod would be a pain to retrieve ifin it got hit wouldn't it? Great job and be safe over there! Fixed the pic fer ya!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

That middle rod did get hit. That's the one that Marlin took. Haha. I'm tall enough I can grab it and unclip it. I have all the reels set at 20-22lbs of drag for the troll so they aren't too difficult to move around the back when we hook up. 

Nothing really special. I have two in my freezer right now I have to go drop off in the pile. I'll square off the back and probably mount them on small pieces of wood to display. That way when I'm old and all the fish in the world are gone I can tell my grand kids I did my part.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> That middle rod did get hit. That's the one that Marlin took. Haha. I'm tall enough I can grab it and unclip it. I have all the reels set at 20-22lbs of drag for the troll so they aren't too difficult to move around the back when we hook up.
> 
> Nothing really special. I have two in my freezer right now I have to go drop off in the pile. I'll square off the back and probably mount them on small pieces of wood to display. That way when I'm old and all the fish in the world are gone I can tell my grand kids I did my part.


Curse you tall folk I didn't know if those bills can be sanded smooth and scrimshawed or something like that...Only thing I have ever seen are bills mounted in boat houses as decoration...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Btw, there's a crazy rumor going around that Marlin are no good to eat... That's absolutely not true! They are one of the best tasting fish out there. Of course we bleed and ice everything right away.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Curse you tall folk I didn't know if those bills can be sanded smooth and scrimshawed or something like that...Only thing I have ever seen are bills mounted in boat houses as decoration...


I'd like a mount like this.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Kewl report.
Whyme


----------

